# Alphacool Eiszeit: Kompressorkühlung mit integrierter Pumpe



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. März 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Alphacool Eiszeit: Kompressorkühlung mit integrierter Pumpe *

						Zur Kühlung von CPU und GPU setzt man in der Regel auf Luftkühler und Wasserkühlungen. Für manche PC-Enthusiasten reicht die Leistung aber nicht, weswegen Alphacool nun die Alphacool Eiszeit 2000 Chiller im Angebot hat. Die Kompresskühlung hat eine Kühlleistung von 1.500 Watt und eine integrierte Pumpe, welche an eine bestehende Wasserkühlung angeschlossen werden soll. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Alphacool Eiszeit: Kompressorkühlung mit integrierter Pumpe *


----------



## Oberst Klink (18. März 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eiszeit: Kompressorkühlung mit integrierter Pumpe*

Da kann der Sommer ja kommen! Endlich zocken, ohne dass der PC die Bude aufheizt. Und mit knapp 1000€ ist das Teil sogar noch günstig^^


----------



## dabeste92 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eiszeit: Kompressorkühlung mit integrierter Pumpe*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Da kann der Sommer ja kommen! Endlich zocken, ohne dass der PC die Bude aufheizt. Und mit knapp 1000€ ist das Teil sogar noch günstig^^



Tut mir leid deine Begeisterung zu trüben, aber so funktioniert Physik nicht.^^
Wenn man irgendwo Wärmeenergie aufnimmt (im PC) muss man die wo anders wieder abgeben (am Kompressorkasten).

Im Grunde nix andres als ein Kühlschrank, die Innenseite wird gekühlt, dafür die Aussenseite aufgeheizt.

So eine Kühlung kannst du dir auch selber bauen. Einfach nen Kühlschrank nehmen, zwei Löcher für die Schläuche reinbohren, den Ausgleichsbehälter reinlegen, fertig.


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. März 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eiszeit: Kompressorkühlung mit integrierter Pumpe*



> Die Alphacool Eiszeit lässt sich stufenweise  in 0,3 Grad Kelvin auf eine Zieltemperatur einstellen. Eine  Besonderheit des Kompressorkühlers des *Herstellers* ist die integrierte  Pumpe, welche eine maximale Förderhöhe von bis zu 10 Metern hat.




Eher Zwischenhändler als Hersteller ...




Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Habe ich irgendwo schonmal gesehen ...
> 
> Chiller CW-5200 1400W cooling capacity
> 
> ...


----------



## Casurin (18. März 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eiszeit: Kompressorkühlung mit integrierter Pumpe*

Sicher schön Laut.
Eine Kühlleistung von über 1kW ist doch etwas hoch für fast alle Computer - da müsste man sich schon nen Griller oder gard ne 295x2 rainbaun damit man das ding auslasten kann.


(Einen Kühlschrank umbauen wird nciht reichen - die sind nicht für derartige Leistungen ausgelegt.)


----------



## chaotium (18. März 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eiszeit: Kompressorkühlung mit integrierter Pumpe*

1000 Euro? Sind die noch ganz sauber?

Da kauf ich mir den Kühlturm Gigant von Aquacomputer, der kann wenns sein muss 10 KW Wärme abführen und ist immernoch billiger als diese Teil Oo
Ich bin für alles offen, aber das?


----------



## mkm2907 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eiszeit: Kompressorkühlung mit integrierter Pumpe*

Das passende Geschenk für Menschen die schon alles haben. Teuer, laut und groß. So soll es sein.


----------



## Bevier (18. März 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eiszeit: Kompressorkühlung mit integrierter Pumpe*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> 1000 Euro? Sind die noch ganz sauber?
> 
> Da kauf ich mir den Kühlturm Gigant von Aquacomputer, der kann wenns sein muss 10 KW Wärme abführen und ist immernoch billiger als diese Teil Oo
> Ich bin für alles offen, aber das?



Vielleicht solltest du dich über das Prinzip eines solchen Kompressors informieren, bevor du so etwas behauptest. Mit einem stinknormalen Radiator (und der Gigant ist im Grunde genommen nichts anderes) kann man bestenfalls Temperaturen auf Raumtemperatur erreichen, bei einer Kompressorkühlung sind auch niedrigere Temperaturen leicht möglich. Selbst unterhalb des Gefrierpunktes ist machbar, was mit keinem Radiator, egal wie groß er ist, jemals gehen wird (ausser du betreibst ihn am Polarkreis ^^)...
Btt: technisch interessant aber eher eine Spielerei für sehr spezielle Extremfälle. Der Preis ist zwar üppig aber trotzdem relativ fair. Zumal eisgekühlte Computerhardware oftmals Probleme bereitet und kaum 24/7 alltagstauglich ist, von Kondenzwasser, das das System killen kann, ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## chaotium (18. März 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eiszeit: Kompressorkühlung mit integrierter Pumpe*



Bevier schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du dich über das Prinzip eines solchen Kompressors informieren, bevor du so etwas behauptest. Mit einem stinknormalen Radiator (und der Gigant ist im Grunde genommen nichts anderes) kann man bestenfalls Temperaturen auf Raumtemperatur erreichen, bei einer Kompressorkühlung sind auch niedrigere Temperaturen leicht möglich. Selbst unterhalb des Gefrierpunktes ist machbar, was mit keinem Radiator, egal wie groß er ist, jemals gehen wird (ausser du betreibst ihn am Polarkreis ^^)...
> Btt: technisch interessant aber eher eine Spielerei für sehr spezielle Extremfälle. Der Preis ist zwar üppig aber trotzdem relativ fair. Zumal eisgekühlte Computerhardware oftmals Probleme bereitet und kaum 24/7 alltagstauglich ist, von Kondenzwasser, das das System killen kann, ganz zu schweigen.



Dann hol ich mir ne Stickstoffkühlung, ist Silent  
Ich weiss was das teil ist und was es kann.


----------



## Bevier (18. März 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eiszeit: Kompressorkühlung mit integrierter Pumpe*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Dann hol ich mir ne Stickstoffkühlung, ist Silent
> Ich weiss was das teil ist und was es kann.



Trockeneis wäre noch eine Alternative, für den Gegenwert eines solchen Gerätes bekommst du einige (etwa 250) Kilogramm ^^


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. März 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eiszeit: Kompressorkühlung mit integrierter Pumpe*



Casurin schrieb:


> Sicher schön Laut.
> Eine Kühlleistung von über 1kW ist doch etwas hoch für fast alle Computer - da müsste man sich schon nen Griller oder gard ne 295x2 rainbaun damit man das ding auslasten kann.
> 
> 
> (Einen Kühlschrank umbauen wird nciht reichen - die sind nicht für derartige Leistungen ausgelegt.)



Die Kälteleistung wird normalerweise bei einer Temperaturdifferenz von 0 K angegeben. Möchte man deutlich unter Raumtemperatur erreichen, und nur dann kann sich eine Kompressorkühlung lohnen, kann deutlich weniger Wärme abgeführt werden. Da stark übertaktete CPUs über 200 W und Grafikkarten über 400 W Strom umsetzen können, sind 1 kW für den angedachten Anwendungszweck nicht überdimensioniert.


----------



## BenGun_ (18. März 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eiszeit: Kompressorkühlung mit integrierter Pumpe*

Ist trotzdem nur schwarz angemalt.


----------



## Duke711 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eiszeit: Kompressorkühlung mit integrierter Pumpe*



dabeste92 schrieb:


> So eine Kühlung kannst du dir auch selber bauen. Einfach nen Kühlschrank nehmen, zwei Löcher für die Schläuche reinbohren, den Ausgleichsbehälter reinlegen, fertig.



Wird sicher nicht funktionieren, dafür ist der passive Verdampfer nicht geeignet.


----------



## Deathmachine (19. März 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eiszeit: Kompressorkühlung mit integrierter Pumpe*

Das Interessante an diesem Klotz ist die Pumpleistung - den kann man sich locker in den Keller stellen und im 1. OG den PC lautlos kühlen 
Ist allerdings auch der einzige wirklich sinnvolle Verwendungszweck mMn, zumindest für längeren Gebrauch.


----------



## Casurin (19. März 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eiszeit: Kompressorkühlung mit integrierter Pumpe*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> ....



Wenn man deutlich unter Ramtemperatur gehen will steigt der Leistungsaufwand - ganz klar, aber ein 600W System ist damit leicht auf 0°C zu kühlen - wobei in Mitteleruopa alles unter 10°C vermieden werden sollte da man dann schon ind en bereich des Taupunkts kommt.


----------



## klabur (19. März 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eiszeit: Kompressorkühlung mit integrierter Pumpe*

Wenn man eh nicht unter 10 Grad wegen der Gefahr des Kondenswassers gehen soll - dann kann man doch auch gleich die Wasserkühlung direkt über die Wasserleitung ohne Pumpe und Ausgleichsbehälter betreiben.

Druck sollte genügend vorhanden sein, Kosten werden (jedenfalls bei mir) pauschal über die Quadratmeter der Wohnung abgerechnet (also zu vernachlässigen da die Gemeinschaft das mitzahlt^^), und Silent ist das Ganze auch noch. Zusätzlich heizt sich dann bei der Lösung die Wohnung definitiv nicht auf, da die Abwärme ja über die Kanalisation abgeführt wird.

Einzig das veralgen/verkalken muss man beachten. Also hie und da mal mit Reinigungs/Entkalkungsmittel durchspülen und die Sache hat sich.


----------



## BlueKingMuch (19. März 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eiszeit: Kompressorkühlung mit integrierter Pumpe*

Die Idee mit dem Leitungswasser ist natürlich sehr Kühlungsstark,

aber leider auch eine ziemliche Verschwendung, wenn man Trinkwasser zuerst durch den PC jagt und dann in die Kanalisation spült.

Besserer Kompromiss, der nicht nur Umweltfreundlich, sondern auch Kostensparend sein kann, ist folgende Idee:

Man nehme einen Flüssig/Flüssig Wärmetauscher, das erste Medium ist der Kühlkreislauf des PC's, und das andere Medium ist Idealerweise der Eingang (wenn man nicht nur Durchlauferhitzer hat) zu dem Hauswasserboiler. 

Erster toller Effekt ist, man Kühlt den PC ziemlich Leistungsstark, voraussetzung ist aber, dass man zumindest immer leicht einen stetigen Wasserverbrauch hat.

Zweiter toller Effekt: Zum einen Kühlt man den PC, zum anderen gibt man die Wärme direkt an das Eingangswasser des Boilers ab --> es ist zwar nicht viel, aber man Spart bereits ab 1°C wärmerem Eingangswasser bares Geld am Boiler, wenn der nicht das komplett Kalte Wasser, sondern ein vorgewärmtes aufheizen muss.


----------



## Drahgo85 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eiszeit: Kompressorkühlung mit integrierter Pumpe*

Grosse Probleme sehe ich beim bilden von Kondenswasser! Erfahrungen mit Kaltwassersätzen aus dem Heizungsbau habe ich! Sinkt die Temperatur von  Schläuchen und Blöcken unter Raumtemperatur kondensiert die feuchte Umgebungsluft an dem Metall oder Schlauch! Dann hast du im PC ne Tropfsteinhöhle! Das ist der Tod der Elektronik! Abhilfe schafft nur ne elektronische  Regelung mit Taupunktwächter und eine ordentliche Warmeisolation der Schläuche usw.! Nur das verhindert Kondensatbildung! Ich habe sowas schon öfter für kühlungen von Serverraumen usw  gesehen, wenn Kaltwasserleitungen nicht isoliert sind, dann hast du am Boden einen Kondenswassersee und es tropft von der Decke  im Sommer wenn die Luftfeuchtigkeit hoch ist! Für'n PC ist das das selbe,  nur in Klein!


----------



## JoJo-Sprint (20. März 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eiszeit: Kompressorkühlung mit integrierter Pumpe*

Dann hast du im PC ne Tropfsteinhöhle!

ja genau das brauche ich


----------



## Drahgo85 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eiszeit: Kompressorkühlung mit integrierter Pumpe*

Die Physik dahinter kennt jeder der ne kalte Cola im Sommer aus dem Kühlschrank holt! Wenn die ein paar Minuten steht is die Flasche aussen Nass! Die machen sogar Werbung damit!


----------



## drizzler (20. März 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eiszeit: Kompressorkühlung mit integrierter Pumpe*

die Cola schmeckt aber besser ;D Irgendwann gibt es sowas als AIO mit Kuehlschrankfach, damit man alles platzsparend am pc griffbereit hat;D


----------



## klabur (20. März 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eiszeit: Kompressorkühlung mit integrierter Pumpe*

Das mit dem Kondenswasser ist schon klar - aber das Problem muss man ja auch mit der Kompressorkühlung haben wenn man die deutlich unter Raumtemperatur betreibt.

Wie auch immer, ich werde es schon bald herausfinden. Mal sehen ob man das mit Isolierung in den Griff bekommt. Die paar hundert Euro für die Kühler, Adapter und Kabelverlängerungen ist mir der Spass wert.


----------

